# Work in Dyer and Griffith



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a Harris Bank in Griffith and a church lot in Dyer that I need someone for let me know if your interested.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Find any body yet? If not give me a ring I have work in dyer and a few in the griffith area. 7088562459 Brian


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

brianbrich1;1153692 said:


> Find any body yet? If not give me a ring I have work in dyer and a few in the griffith area. 7088562459 Brian


I PM him the next day and never heard back. Probably got someone already.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry guys i have been extremely busy both of you have pm's sent


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

brian if you would like to give me a call after 330pm


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

O.k. will call..


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

called....


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

brian I do appoligize I work for the sheriff's department out here and I am stuck at work right now


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Dave LMK on that bank, I can probably get it handled if above guys can't. I can maybe get the church done after my guys finish in Schererville depending on it's priority.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

well give me a ring if you want me to look at it ...7088562459....Iraq ahh....myself USMC Ret..


----------

